# Desmatamento pode criar arrefecimento global!!?



## Rog (11 Abr 2007 às 10:40)

*Desmatamento pode esfriar a Terra, dizem cientistas*



> Um estudo realizado por cientistas franceses e americanos mostrou que o desmatamento em escala global pode produzir um efeito de esfriamento da Terra. O trabalho, publicado na revista Proceedings of the National Academy of Sciences (Pnas), sugeriu que as queimadas esfriam áreas locais por clarear a superfície da Terra, mas esquentam o resto do planeta ao emitir CO2.
> Os autores realizaram simulações utilizando um modelo 3D do ciclo de carbono e do clima, representando interações físicas e biogeoquímicas entre a terra, a atmosfera e o oceano, informou a Agência Fapesp nesta terça-feira. Eles alertaram para os efeitos biofísicos do desmatamento - como mudanças no índice de reflexividade da terra, evapotranspiração e cobertura de nuvens - também afetam o clima.
> 
> O efeito de aquecimento causado pelo ciclo de carbono e pelo desmatamento, diz a pesquisa, é ultrapassado pelo efeito de resfriamento associado com mudanças na reflexividade e na evapotranspiração. Apesar de não contestar que o desmatamento envia grandes quantidades de CO2 à atmosfera, os cientistas questionaram a eficácia dos projetos de reflorestamento.
> ...



_fonte: Terra on line_


----------



## Bruno Campos (11 Abr 2007 às 16:41)

*Deflorestação pode ser positiva para o clima
j. paulo coutinho *

Abate de árvores pode ajudar a controlar emissões em algumas zonas 


Ao contrário do que se poderia pensar, o abate de árvores em algumas zonas do Mundo pode ter um impacto benéfico no combate ao sobreaquecimento global, defende um estudo norte-americano do Laboratório Nacional Lawrence Livermore.

*A deflorestação leva à libertação de dióxido de carbono - principal gás com efeito estufa -, que aumenta o aquecimento global; nas partes mais frias da Terra, como a Sibéria ou o Canadá, as árvores acabam por ser prejudiciais, ao absorverem as radiações solares. O abate controlado e consequente substituição pos pastos e arbustos pode contribuir para inverter o aquecimento global.*Opinião diferente é defendida por Dennis Meadows, cientista norte-americano autor do livro "Os limites do crescimento", que acredita já ser tarde demais para evitar as alterações climatéricas que se prevêem para os próximos 50 anos. 

O "colapso total do planeta", como refere, é reflexo do contínuo período de consumo e desenvolimento sem limites. "Esta crise sem precedentes levará o planeta à implantação de uma nova ordem social e uma nova maneira de viver", afirmou.

O especialista assegura que a solução passaria por actos tão simples quanto produzir alimentos com menos água, ou evitar o uso excessivo de veículos motorizados. Ontem, foi também conhecido o resultado das investigações de um grupo de trabalho das Nações Unidas sobre o clima, que concluiu que as diferenças entre o Norte e o Sul da Europa vão aumentar. O Norte vai ter mais chuva e produção agrária, ao passo que a Sul a população vai enfrentar uma temperatura mais seca, mais ondas de calor e incêndios. 

O grupo, coordenado pelo espanhol José Manuel Moreno, relembrou a onda de calor de 2003, que causou 35 mil mortes no Verão desse ano. Uma onda de calor "sem precedentes" que não teria acontecido em "condições normais", assegura. NN 

www.jn.pt


----------

